# Where do I look?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Find a dog club and get him into classes for that first year. That would include puppy class, boot camp, and CGC test prep. While you might not want to go on and compete or do anything serious with your dog, the majority of socialization with people and dogs comes from attending dog classes through all of those fear and development stages. 

2. Wait for summer. My feeling is that unless dogs are expressly forbidden at parades, outdoor festivals, downtown farmers markets, pet stores, parks, lakes, etc... then they are opportunities to get your dog out someplace fun and NEW every weekend. <- This in addition to obedience classes.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks! I was going to start my own puppy socialization party and obedience, even host some classes... The dog club is a great idea... Can I just Google that?


----------

